# Boarding at a "friends" (vent)



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Well since im in the process of building a barn im boarding at my "friends". So here's the story, i use to board at a boarding stables. But in FL it's not exactly cheap, so when i started thinking about buying a 2nd horse my friend (that i met at a horse show a few years back) offered to let me keep my horses at her place for a low board. Since she doesnt board to the public or anything, she just had some open stalls and was helping me out. Well it's been about a few months now and i'm starting to have serious problems with my "friend". I have my own farrier, and vet, and when we agree'd to my horses staying there i made it very clear. I'll arrange my own appointments, and take care of my horses. Instead of letting me bring out my own farrier she had her's come do my horses :-x. She proceeded to have him put shoes on them, i never shoe my horses, i see no reason to. The only riding i do is mostly arena right now, so i always kept them barefoot. 

So after she proceed's to tell me about having her farrier come out and shoe my horses she hands me a bill for $205!!! I asked her how in the heck is 2 horses 205 dollars, she said he charged 80 per horse for the trim/shoe and then its a $45 trip charge O_O. I told her i refuse to have to pay for something i never authorized, and now she's threatening to kick me out of the barn. Im just beyond tick, what kind of friend does that! When i boarded my one horse, when the farrier came out the trip charge was divided between the borders. I honestly dont see why i should pay anything, let alone the full trip charge when i never told her to have him do it. Then when i asked her why she would put shoes on them, she said "the farrier recommended it". I've never had a problem with my farrier telling me they needed shoes, and then she refuses to tell me who did there hooves. The problem is if she does kick me out of her stables, i wont be able to afford to keep both horses . I just want to shoot her, not to mention i got to pay my farrier to come out and take the darn shoes off. It makes me worry about there safety, since this woman is losing her sanity :-x. I was hoping to get ahold of the farrier and tell him i never authorized him to come out and there not her horses. What makes me want to cry is im stuck there until our barn is built, and right now we honestly dont know when that's going to be finished .

Sorry its so long, just had to get it all out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You know I never did "boarding at friend's", but I've seen several times it went very wrong with other people (and to be fair the problems usually come from both sides). I'm glad I never had a chance to try it!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> You know I never did "boarding at friend's", but I've seen several times it went very wrong with other people (and to be fair the problems usually come from both sides). I'm glad I never had a chance to try it!


you should totally try lol, it's so much fun


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe you could come to an agreement this time and split the bill, just so that you keep it friendly?

Was there a name on the bill she handed you?

Sounds like you both need to have a really good talk about what you both want. And it would be smart to put that down in writing.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Maybe you could come to an agreement this time and split the bill, just so that you keep it friendly?
> 
> Was there a name on the bill she handed you?
> 
> Sounds like you both need to have a really good talk about what you both want. And it would be smart to put that down in writing.


Nope no name, it looked like she made the bill out her self (with a receipt booklet you get a local store) :/. My hubby says just pay her, i feel like if i pay her im saying that what she did was okay, and it most certainly is not. Im also concerned about paying her directly, my farrier charges no where near that, nor does he charge a trip "fee" because he's in the same county as where my horses are. Im afraid she's trying to charge me double or more than the farrier charged her to make a profit. Why else would she not want to tell me who did the farrier work?... Idk it seems weird to me that she wont tell me who did there feet.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, it's not the bill that would have me seeing red so much as the critical decision that was made regarding my horses hoof care IN MY ABSENCE! 

Ugh, never mix friendship and business, it wouldn't surprise me if she thought she was doing you the world's biggest favour, I think you should try and talk to her about it and bring up your concerns in the most frank and polite way possible to avoid any further conflict.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Wow, it's not the bill that would have me seeing red so much as the critical decision that was made regarding my horses hoof care IN MY ABSENCE!
> 
> Ugh, never mix friendship and business, it wouldn't surprise me if she thought she was doing you the world's biggest favour, I think you should try and talk to her about it and bring up your concerns in the most frank and polite way possible to avoid any further conflict.


I couldnt see straight when she told me i was so heated. The sad part is after a long talk trying to "reason" with why i was upset she still doesnt understand what the problem is! This is my first time dealing with a friend as a "barn manager". Let me just say it'll never happen again, she thinks what she did was perfectly ok. I told her there not her horses and i will deal with there medical/hoof care and to please not do anything of the sort again with out my knowledge. Then she just rudely goes, drop it and just pay me the money.... :evil:

The other sad part is it's only been a couple days and she wont stop calling and harassing me about it. I told her after paying board on the 1st i dont just have an extra 200 bucks right now. So today she called my husband at work about it!!


----------



## saddlebredlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds super fishy to me... I would be livid if someone did that to my horses!! What if the farrier had quicked your horses and made them lame by shoeing them? By her doing that without your permission, she opened herself and the farrier up to a big liability. I wouldn't pay her a red cent without seeing an original bill from the farrier, and then I probably wouldn't pay more than half of the amount on that bill, if I could bring myself to pay anything at all. Ideally, your so-called "friend" should pay for her 'mistake', as well as your imposed bill for having to have a farrier come out to take the shoes off and repair the damage that she caused!

I would also immediately get a contract in WRITING signed by her that states the terms of your boarding at her facility, and clearly stating what she IS and IS NOT authorized to do with your horses on your behalf. That is the best way to protect yourself from any further incidents if you find it necessary to continue boarding there until your stable is finished.

I wish you the best of luck in dealing with this situation!!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

saddlebredlover said:


> Sounds super fishy to me... I would be livid if someone did that to my horses!! What if the farrier had quicked your horses and made them lame by shoeing them? By her doing that without your permission, she opened herself and the farrier up to a big liability. I wouldn't pay her a red cent without seeing an original bill from the farrier, and then I probably wouldn't pay more than half of the amount on that bill, if I could bring myself to pay anything at all. Ideally, your so-called "friend" should pay for her 'mistake', as well as your imposed bill for having to have a farrier come out to take the shoes off and repair the damage that she caused!
> 
> I would also immediately get a contract in WRITING signed by her that states the terms of your boarding at her facility, and clearly stating what she IS and IS NOT authorized to do with your horses on your behalf. That is the best way to protect yourself from any further incidents if you find it necessary to continue boarding there until your stable is finished.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in dealing with this situation!!


Thanks. I just feel so naive not to get a contract in the first place, i didn't think a "friend" of several years would do such a thing. That was my biggest mistake, trusting her in a business matter without legitimate documents .


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I can understand you being upset...anyone would be. She had no right to do that at all and that should be one of those things that you don't actually have to tell people. It should be just good ole' common sense. You don't go around getting other peoples horses shod, plain and simple.

That being said, however, I think you would be wise to consider at this point that she has all the power. I believe that if you don't pay the bill, then she will make you move your horses. You really need to take that into consideration. 

If it were me, I'd agree to pay the bill in its entirety, but only if she will sign a contract stating that all decisions regarding vet and farrier care will be made by you. If she is unwilling, then you will have to decide that either you will have to deal with that kind of crap from time to time until your barn is finished or that you can't deal with it and need to move your horses. 

Sorry your in this predicament.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would call the farrier, he never spoke to you, had no written statement of her permission to have your horses shod and worked on them without your permission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with sandy on this one.
I too would be appalled in your situation, but if you can't afford to move your horses right now, you are kind of stuck. I would pay her, but then draw up a written contract about care from here on in. 
Then I would pause on the barn to make sure you have a paddock with at least a crude temporary shelter, and bring horses home asap. It won't hurt them to live outside for a while until the barn is ready. Best of luck!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> ...Then I would pause on the barn to make sure you have a paddock with at least a crude temporary shelter, and bring horses home asap. It won't hurt them to live outside for a while until the barn is ready. Best of luck!


 I agree. As long as you have an area fenced off and just trees for shelter for the time being, horses don't have to be in a barn. The weather is warming up enough that you don't need to worry about them being too cold. Even if they get rained on, it's not the end of the world for them. They won't shrink when they dry out! :rofl:

As for the farrier bill, I would tell your 'friend' that you need the farriers name so you can write a check and their number so you can verify the amount, set up payment arrangements since you were not planning on this expense so early, and to have him come out to remove the shoes since they were NOT authorized to be put on. I would pay for the trim costs, half of the trip fee, but not for the shoeing. Then I would have a contract done up where all your friend is to do is feed, water, and house the horses. Anything else needs to be authorized by you ahead of time. Or you might be ending up with a vet bill next for just a scrape.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Please keep us updated on what happens...


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

my hubby just informed me he spoke to her at work, apparently she wont give me the persons name cause he's not an actual farrier!!!! It's her husbands cousin, she said he's being doing there horses hooves for years and she trusts him. She claims she has heard "my" farrier has a bad reputation. How it any right of hers to decide FOR ME if i should stick with my farrier. He use to do the trimmings at the barn i use to board at, and they still use him, they never had a problem with his work. So now i got billy bob who isn't even licensed putting shoes on my barefoot horses. Were going to look for a different place to board, i found a stable not far from us that does a type of partial care for $185 but they do everything but supply the grain. I pay $400 at her place full care (200ea horse), and its a nice barn but she's not worth it. My hubby says that we should just pull them out and not give her a nickle. Even though i already paid this months board :/. I cant trust this crazy *^$^%$, who in there right mind has a unprofessional come out and SHOE somebodies horse without there permission, and if he isn't certified how does he get off charging 80 bucks a horse!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Good on you and your husband for deciding to pull out. What she has done is far from correct. 

I've boarded with friends before... with mixed results, and have overall found it better to board alone (I live in New Zealand so my horses live outdoors 24/7)... I always found that one particular friend would try and boss me with how I could look after my horses, when I should go see them and what I should do with them. It irked me that I felt like I personally had no control of my horses while grazing there, and I immediately sought other facilities. I'm glad you and hubby are doing the same. *You *own your horses. *You *should get final say on what happens to them, even at a full boarding facility.

Good luck!
_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Get them out of there! Like...YESTERDAY! I board at a friends, but she became my friend after I started boarding there, so it is a little different. 

Just a couple of things-don't take the shoes off too quickly. Chances are that they were trimmed a bit short to put them on, and if you just pull them they may be lame. Let them grow out first, then pull and just rasp them a little giving them a chance to get back the length and sole they need to be barefoot.
Also-with a contract-I would be concerned about limiting vet calls.....thankfully I trust my friend implicitly, but if there is ever an emergency, I would not want to have her hesitate to call the vet because we had some contract she was not allowed to. We have talked about it, and she knows my limits, we are pretty much of the same mindset when it comes to our horses, thankfully. But, I live out of town 6 mo out of the year, and she is totally responsible for one of mine, so I have to trust her, and the vets to do the right thing should it be necessary. If there is ever a point where I don't trust the BO, friend or not, I need to move. JMHO.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

wow... I would be seeing red. I don't appreciate someone trying to use bullying tactics on me. The moment she got pushy and rude, I'd be back in her face like she wouldn't believe. I would not let intimidate me into paying for services I didn't need or want. And if she dared to call my husband about it, well... let's just say he's got a very scary angry voice. 

I'd say just bring the horses home even though the barn's not finished. They'd be fine with some trees for shelter. 

I love the idea of boarding at a friend's house, but I haven't had it work out so far. don't know what it is about "friends" but they seem to think they can take advantage by either doing whatever they want with your horse, or giving them subpar care. I got to experience both, by the same friend. 

I bet her cousin (or w/e) asked if he could practice shoeing her horses, so she offered up your horses, and thought she'd make some money off of you. 

I hope you get out of this situation quickly. Move your horses asap, if this woman will do that to them without your permission, I'm sure there's other things she'd do as well.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

ptvintage said:


> I bet her cousin (or w/e) asked if he could practice shoeing her horses, so she offered up your horses, and thought she'd make some money off of you.
> 
> I hope you get out of this situation quickly. Move your horses asap, if this woman will do that to them without your permission, I'm sure there's other things she'd do as well.


Im thinking the same thing, if he has no training how in the heck did he know how to shoe. I didnt know pulling them off would make them lame, and now she is texting my cell phone threatening to sue me for the farrier bill! What farrier bill, i never told you to do it! My only concern is we dont live at our house yet, were building it :/. We only bought land to build on (since here in FL that's cheaper than building a nice built-up horse property). So if i put up a fence for them just to get them over there, nobody will be there to supervise incase something happens :/. Our house probably wont be finished for another 4 weeks or so. I'm going to talk to the other BO and see if i can get pasture board for them until we can move them to our house. Even if it means only having a run-in type situation until the barns built. Thanks everybody for the support, i just want to go punch her, maybe it would knock some sense in to her


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. Horse people. They're mental. 

That is all.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd of reacted the same way if that happened to me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, what an awful situation! Makes me very thankful I've never had to board. 

I had a reverse situation and let a friend keep 2 here while she got fence put up and her barn done. With her being a friend, i didn't think twice about her being in my barn without me. She paid on time, helped out without asking, it was great until I came home early from visiting family to find her breeding her mare to my stud. I completely lost my cool. They didn't leave my place until it was far enough out to give the mare an abortion shot. Her mare was cute but grade and I wouldn't have bred her had she paid, I think that is why she did what she did. 

Hope you can get them moved and tell her where to stick that "farrier" bill!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I will be moving them soon, i talked to the BO of the other barn and she's willing to work something out with me so i can keep them there short term until we can put up fence and finish our house. I pray to god she doesn't do anything to my horses


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Wow. Horse people. They're mental.
> 
> That is all.


true story! 

i swear i got lucky with boarding my horses at my friends house. i trust her implicitly and i know she would never presume to make such decisions for me as your "friend" did for you.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> true story!
> 
> i swear i got lucky with boarding my horses at my friends house. i trust her implicitly and i know she would never presume to make such decisions for me as your "friend" did for you.


Ya it's sad, because i never thought she would do anything like this. Lets just say... lesson learned :?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Boarding at friends' places never seems to work out. I tried it once last summer and found out quickly that it wasn't as good as it seemed. 

Hopefully you can get out of there fast!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad you found somewhere to move them. Move them sooner than later.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I would be so flipping mad thats crazy he could have really messed your horses hooves up. 
Good for you about moving them, and you will be so happy when you get them to your own place. No more boarding drama..


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Glad you found somewhere to move them. Move them sooner than later.


Were moving them this Friday  my husbands going to look in to putting up a fence, that way were ready to go as soon as the house is finished. It really sucks that i lost 400 bucks because i already paid her for April's board, oh well i guess. Its worth the loss.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would rather lose the money now than have to pay that in vet bills because this friend seems to think she knows better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I would rather lose the money now than have to pay that in vet bills because this friend seems to think she knows better.


 Agreed. Glad the situation worked out for you!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

As soon as you move them, since she got board money for April when they won't be there, I would tell her to take that money and pay off the farrier bill herself, and then end all contact. Hope that will be the end of it for you. The whole situation is a mess. :-(


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

All I can say is wow! That's good advice about the shoes but I would probably have a "real" farrier look at them just in case.

I hope you get them moved very soon.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, i could care less about her supposed "farrier bill" she probably just made it up to get more money. I dont plan on paying her a dime more, i'm pulling my horses friday and forgetting i ever met her. It makes me worry about her own horses, since she uses this farrier for her trims, she's lucky he hasnt damaged there hooves. Or he has and she's to dumb to realize it. I went out earlier to look at them and they seem fine, but i'm having my farrier come out Monday. He also told me to have a vet check them, he said he's worried she may have gave them vaccines or anything else with out my permission. I didnt even think about that :/, i figured if she did she would of charged me for it so idk. They look fine, she also switched there feed to another brand with out telling me, which i feel is a little messed up. Oh well, you cant catch a boat already sailed, so i'm going to just get on with my life. But it was def. awake up call to keep a closer eye on the people i keep my horses with thats for sure!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Using quotation marks around friend was appropriate, as I would not call her one. Who shoes someone else's horses without authorization?? That's a HUGE no-no that every horse person knows, sheesh! I'm glad you found somewhere else for them to go.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad you are getting them moved  Hope everything checks out ok with vet & farrier.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

It's like living with a friend as a roommate, it RARELY works. 

My jaw dropped when I read she did this, I wouldn't even THINK of shoeing another's horse! Even switching brands of feed!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Im not even telling her im pulling them out either lol, i dont want to take the chance of her crazy ### trying to sell them, or get rid of them or something. After this i wouldnt put anything past her.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Ali M said:


> It's like living with a friend as a roommate, it RARELY works.
> 
> My jaw dropped when I read she did this, I wouldn't even THINK of shoeing another's horse! Even switching brands of feed!


It still hurts in a way, we use to be really close friends. Why would you do this to a friend who was LOYAL to you, and had your back threw a lot of crap, and then she turns around and does this? My horses been a lot to me, so messing with them is like messing with one of my children... it wont end well :evil:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Best of luck, glad you are able to get them out of there! I am not sure if I missed it and you have already addressed this but are you able to get your farrier back out to assess the state of your horses feet? One bad trim can really be a hassle to correct but since it has only been a short time you can still rectify it to an extent (if indeed it is a bad job).


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Best of luck, glad you are able to get them out of there! I am not sure if I missed it and you have already addressed this but are you able to get your farrier back out to assess the state of your horses feet? One bad trim can really be a hassle to correct but since it has only been a short time you can still rectify it to an extent (if indeed it is a bad job).


Ya i set up an appointment with my farrier for Monday


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Geez. Us crazy horse people, right? :wink:

Glad you're getting out of there. I'd be pretty ****ed if that happened to me, too. Actually, your "friend" could be my old BO's twin. She started out as a wonderful person, but as we got to know her, we realized how completely unhinged she was. She put us through a lot of crap just like what you're going through, so I know the feeling. Hopefully things will start getting better for you. You must be excited about your new barn. =]


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> Geez. Us crazy horse people, right? :wink:
> 
> Glad you're getting out of there. I'd be pretty ****ed if that happened to me, too. Actually, your "friend" could be my old BO's twin. She started out as a wonderful person, but as we got to know her, we realized how completely unhinged she was. She put us through a lot of crap just like what you're going through, so I know the feeling. Hopefully things will start getting better for you. You must be excited about your new barn. =]


Ya my husband thinks she had some kind of evil plot to steal our horses or something, ihdk. I'm just glad i can get them out of there and just move on from the situation. There's no point dwelling on a physcho path lol.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so jealous of you being able to keep your horses at your own place soon. Who knows when I will ever be able to do that. I board at my sister in laws, and while she's not really psycho, she's extremely petty. I find myself holding back A LOT, just so I don't cause problems. After all I only pay her $40 a month and I buy my own food. Beggers can't be choosers, right? I am actually going through a situation right now that isn't as bad but will have to be addressed and I am so not looking forward to it. Good for you for getting out of there.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> I'm so jealous of you being able to keep your horses at your own place soon. Who knows when I will ever be able to do that. I board at my sister in laws, and while she's not really psycho, she's extremely petty. I find myself holding back A LOT, just so I don't cause problems. After all I only pay her $40 a month and I buy my own food. Beggers can't be choosers, right? I am actually going through a situation right now that isn't as bad but will have to be addressed and I am so not looking forward to it. Good for you for getting out of there.


$40 a month! :shock: Wanna trade lol... even at her place i paid 200 a horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think that the problem you both have is that when you do not pay what is considered fair market value for something (like board), it becomes less of a business arrangement and more of someone doing you a favor. Then the person doing the favor feels like they are being used (even though they offered, etc), which leads to them thinking they have rights, etc.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think that the problem you both have is that when you do not pay what is considered fair market value for something (like board), it becomes less of a business arrangement and more of someone doing you a favor. Then the person doing the favor feels like they are being used (even though they offered, etc), which leads to them thinking they have rights, etc.


Well i actually found out she wasn't really any cheaper than anybody else. The only difference is i got to use a indoor arena. Other than that all she did was feed them, i did most of the chores (because she was to lazy). I even swept her barn a few times a week :/. But around here having an indoor arena can really raise the prices, and sometimes i can't get out to ride until wacky hours, so an indoor was really important to me. Sadly, i'm giving it up to move them to the new stable.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think that the problem you both have is that when you do not pay what is considered fair market value for something (like board), it becomes less of a business arrangement and more of someone doing you a favor. Then the *person doing the favor feels like they are being used* (even though they offered, etc), which leads to them thinking they have rights, etc.


 
Add in the fact there is no contract and you have several huge issues.

I am curious though - how were things until the farrier incident? You've *now* decided she is crazy and pulled in all sorts of other things she has done.

bolded above - I'm in that boat with one of my boarders right now. I haven't said anything when she has bent rules and now I am in the postion of having to sit her down. She is going to think I have suddenly *gone crazy* - when in fact I have been trying to stay out of her way as I know things aren't going good in her personal life. She's rocking the boat for the other boarders though.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

mls said:


> Add in the fact there is no contract and you have several huge issues.
> 
> I am curious though - how were things until the farrier incident? You've *now* decided she is crazy and pulled in all sorts of other things she has done.
> 
> bolded above - I'm in that boat with one of my boarders right now. I haven't said anything when she has bent rules and now I am in the postion of having to sit her down. She is going to think I have suddenly *gone crazy* - when in fact I have been trying to stay out of her way as I know things aren't going good in her personal life. She's rocking the boat for the other boarders though.


She's done simple things, but nothing this bad. Such as using my tack without permission, working with my horses without permission. The grain switch seemed weird (but that could of been a reasonable reason to that). I brushed them off because we were "friends" and i thought she was being helpful, but now with all of this i feel like she was just trying to take over my horses. I think she may of rode my horse as well, but i'm not 100% sure. She also loaned some of my grooming supplies out before which is also strange :/. But why would i suspect much of it, she was a friend for years, but this crosses the line.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> I haven't said anything when she has bent rules and now I am in the postion of having to sit her down. She is going to think I have suddenly *gone crazy* - when in fact I have been trying to stay out of her way as I know things aren't going good in her personal life. She's rocking the boat for the other boarders though.


Sitting down and discussing everything is the best way to go. At least it gives a _chance _to resolve an unpleasant situation. 

I as a border had issues with BO as well (not a friend's place though, I did pay the full price). Unfortunately when I tried to sit down with her to discuss my concerns I was told I can get out from the farm if I'm not happy with something (so I followed an advice and left  ). Granted I was overreacting to the situation (my 2 yo horse was beat up to the point of being lame), but I still think the good talk with all problems on table could of solve the situation.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Sitting down and discussing everything is the best way to go. At least it gives a _chance _to resolve an unpleasant situation.
> 
> I as a border had issues with BO as well (not a friend's place though, I did pay the full price). Unfortunately when I tried to sit down with her to discuss my concerns I was told I can get out from the farm if I'm not happy with something (so I followed an advice and left  ). Granted I was overreacting to the situation (my 2 yo horse was beat up to the point of being lame), but I still think the good talk with all problems on table could of solve the situation.


Me and my husband both tried to resolve, it but i refuse to pay for something i didn't authorize specially from somebody who shouldn't of done what he did in the first place. She wasn't willing to reason or negotiate so i'm moving my horses and ending our friendship. What she did was wrong, and no amount of "conversation" will change what she did. If she was willing to consider what she did wrong and move on, i wouldnt have any problems. But to tell me i *have *to pay her for it, just isn't going to fly in my book.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not saying she is right.


With the other things you posted that she did that you let go, you some what set the ground work for this.
Her working your horse with out your knowledge was let go?
Her using your tack with out your knowledge was let go?

I can see how in her mind her making farrier decisions for you fits right in with the other things you have allowed her to do.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not saying she is right.
> 
> 
> With the other things you posted that she did that you let go, you some what set the ground work for this.
> ...


I guess your right, but any time i brought something up she threatened to kick us out, and at the time i had no other arrangements in mind. Nor could i afford to board 2 horses at a nice boarding facility, and by the time the problems came about we were already to attached to our 2nd horse to sell her


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

RylieHorses said:


> I guess your right, but any time i brought something up she threatened to kick us out, and at the time i had no other arrangements in mind. Nor could i afford to board 2 horses at a nice boarding facility, and by the time the problems came about we were already to attached to our 2nd horse to sell her


Not that this applies anymore but there comes times when what is best means you do not get the nice facility.
No, you would not have had the use of a nice indoor ring but your horses would get good care and you would not have to worry about them.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Not that this applies anymore but there comes times when what is best means you do not get the nice facility.
> No, you would not have had the use of a nice indoor ring but your horses would get good care and you would not have to worry about them.


Thats exactly why were moving them, i realized that she is now coming to the point where i'm concerned about there safety. So i'm giving up my indoor arena to go to an actual boarding stable. I didn't think she would go this far, and clearly i was wrong.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmmm maaaybe her farrier stuck both your horses with hot nail? maaaybe they both have abscesses now? Maybe you had you vet come out while she wasnt there and the vet taped up your horse feer? hmm maaaybe the vet left your 'friend" the $800.00 vet bill?
Hmmm Just saying lol... Karma is a biaatch


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Tamibunny said:


> Hmmm maaaybe her farrier stuck both your horses with hot nail? maaaybe they both have abscesses now? Maybe you had you vet come out while she wasnt there and the vet taped up your horse feer? hmm maaaybe the vet left your 'friend" the $800.00 vet bill?
> Hmmm Just saying lol... Karma is a biaatch


lol don't give me any idea's


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tamibunny said:


> Hmmm maaaybe her farrier stuck both your horses with hot nail? maaaybe they both have abscesses now? Maybe you had you vet come out while she wasnt there and the vet taped up your horse feer? hmm maaaybe the vet left your 'friend" the $800.00 vet bill?
> Hmmm Just saying lol... Karma is a biaatch


Two wrongs don't make a right, and lying about having a vet out is illegal. So is extorting money for something that never happened. :?


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right, and lying about having a vet out is illegal. So is extorting money for something that never happened. :?


It was a joke, nothing to take seriously.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

To even_ suggest_ such a thing doesn't say good things about the person, even if they meant it as a joke. As a joke it's _not funny_. At all.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> To even_ suggest_ such a thing doesn't say good things about the person, even if they meant it as a joke. As a joke it's _not funny_. At all.


I don't think anyone is taking it seriously except you. The OP obviously wasn't and I'm sure the person that said it is a nice enough person too. We all get thoughts we would never act on, including you I'm sure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

_*Just a friendly reminder about the Etiquette Policy! No personal attacks, please! *_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ugh, lousy situation! I've boarded at my friend's mom and it actually went well, it was her mom that went a little crazy and neither of us could trust her anymore so we BOTH moved out horses for their safety - she basically has a 10 acre pasture at her disposal and has to pay expensive board fees which really sucks, but the horses always come first!

We went to one barn for a month where the woman treated us like "friends" and basically took over and started feeding our horses grain when we asked she didn't, and telling me my horse stocking up was "fat hair", and laughing at my equitation and not telling us our horse had been injured. We high tailed out of there pretty fast, cheap board be darned!

I hope you guys have better luck at the new place!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Ugh, lousy situation! I've boarded at my friend's mom and it actually went well, it was her mom that went a little crazy and neither of us could trust her anymore so we BOTH moved out horses for their safety - she basically has a 10 acre pasture at her disposal and has to pay expensive board fees which really sucks, but the horses always come first!
> 
> We went to one barn for a month where the woman treated us like "friends" and basically took over and started feeding our horses grain when we asked she didn't, and telling me my horse stocking up was "fat hair", and laughing at my equitation and not telling us our horse had been injured. We high tailed out of there pretty fast, cheap board be darned!
> 
> I hope you guys have better luck at the new place!


Wow, i kind of feel better that i'm not the only one who's been in this kind of situation lol. I just can't wait to get out of there, im hoping where there heading will be MUCH better for us .


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree in part; I would pay (bc she is freakin unbalanced) and quietly get along while trying to find a place as quick as possible to move them. Not that family is much better, but do you have any family that could keep them until the barn is done? She scares me; I would honestly start being afraid she might harm them if you dont pay her or made her mad. She sounds like a KOOK!! (And I bet she did add the additional money to add to her own pocket.) Sorry this is going on~No one needs this kind of drama!!


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

jdw said:


> I agree in part; I would pay (bc she is freakin unbalanced) and quietly get along while trying to find a place as quick as possible to move them. Not that family is much better, but do you have any family that could keep them until the barn is done? She scares me; I would honestly start being afraid she might harm them if you dont pay her or made her mad. She sounds like a KOOK!! (And I bet she did add the additional money to add to her own pocket.) Sorry this is going on~No one needs this kind of drama!!


Well not paying her anything, and were pulling them out Friday. She hasn't done anything else so far. So they should be fine until we get them moved.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope all goes OK and the horses take the move well.

On a completely seperate not, you are almost certainly the doppleganger (sp?) of one of my very good friends, every time you post I do a double take ha ha.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

So, RH where are you moving them to? So, you are not going to pay for the footcare? Dont blame you there~she was WRONG. You dont mess with other peoples horses. Wow, I really need to read all the previous posts before commenting! (There are SEVEN pages) Anyway, didn't mean to say the same things, or ask the same questions. Good luck wherever you go~and I hope you can still keep both horses.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

jdw said:


> So, RH where are you moving them to? So, you are not going to pay for the footcare? Dont blame you there~she was WRONG. You dont mess with other peoples horses. Wow, I really need to read all the previous posts before commenting! (There are SEVEN pages) Anyway, didn't mean to say the same things, or ask the same questions. Good luck wherever you go~and I hope you can still keep both horses.


I'm moving them to a local barn, it's going to be pretty much a partial/pasture board. But it's better than where there at and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd have hit the roof!

I dont know about the US but in the UK it is illegal for an unregistered farrier to shoe a horse. Very large fines and it is concidered a criminal activity! If it iss the same over there I would get your horses out and then report her cousin to the nessecary authorities.

Also overhere if a YO gets the vet up for your horse without your permission then they are liable for the bill unless they have a contract stating that they have permission in case of emergancy.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There are no laws concerning an unregistered (or trained) farrier in the US. As for the rest of the situation and the threat of being sued - basically anyone can sue anyone for whatever reason in the US ... but there is also a countersuit and in this case their law suit against Rylie is easily countersued.

BTW, I would have gotten them out immediately.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> There are no laws concerning an unregistered (or trained) farrier in the US. As for the rest of the situation and the threat of being sued - basically anyone can sue anyone for whatever reason in the US ... but there is also a countersuit and in this case their law suit against Rylie is easily countersued.
> 
> BTW, I would have gotten them out immediately.


But there are laws against endangering an animal, and she put my horses at serious risk. Friday is the soonest we could move them out, so that's the route i went. I can't exactly tie them to a tree in our back yard :-(.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

As bad as it seems to us as horse owners, a court of law would not consider having shoes put on a horse as a serious risk worthy of being considered endangerment. Now if she had let them loose next to a busy highway or something of that sort, yes, but having an unapproved farrier do their feet would not be considered endangering them. I think you are doing the best thing you can do by moving them and moving on.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RylieHorses said:


> But there are laws against endangering an animal, and she put my horses at serious risk.


True but I was responding to Faye's question as to whether farriers needed to be licensed in the US as they are in England. As per the risk to your horses that was created by her - that is a serious situation and I hope your guys are OK otherwise.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

actualy the whole reason that people who put shoes on horses have to be licenced in the uk but trimmers dont is because of the shear amount of damage an unqualified person can do when putting shoes on.

Horses have had to be PTS in the past because of bad farriery. I have a good friend who's up and coming dressage horse went out on loan whilst she was preggers! it came back with its shoes held on by nails that were less then an inch from the coronete band and this had introduced infection into the hoof. The infection got into the pedal bone and the horse had to have an operation to remove the infected parts of bone. Unfortunatly the horse didnt make it.

Allowing an unqualified person to practice on your horses hooves without correct supervision is tatamount to signing away your horses life. 
After all the old saying "no hoof, no horse!" is very very true


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We have absolutely zero rules about farriers in Manitoba (and Canada as far as I'm aware), there is no "registry" or any sort of organization whatsoever where I am - a farrier is whoever you trust enough to let near your horse. The good ones have "Oklahoma Farrier School" certification or something of the sort, but there's no test, no rating, no guidelines at all that they have to pass to become one, trimming OR shoeing.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> We have absolutely zero rules about farriers in Manitoba (and Canada as far as I'm aware), there is no "registry" or any sort of organization whatsoever where I am - a farrier is whoever you trust enough to let near your horse. The good ones have "Oklahoma Farrier School" certification or something of the sort, but there's no test, no rating, no guidelines at all that they have to pass to become one, trimming OR shoeing.


Hmm that's interesting, i know there are some pretty nice schools in the US that have farrier courses. I was going to take one when i was going to college for Training, but i opted out on it :/


----------



## Stormness (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank god you're getting your horses out of there! I agist paddocks with my sister in law, we both pay for whichever paddocks we use and if there's a problem she calls me straightaway, we often share farriers, but there is one guy she uses sometimes that I just don't quite trust, I had him do some training with my young mare, but his shoeing just isn't up to scratch if you ask me.. and I just tell her I can't afford it when she gets him out to hers. 

We each buy our own feed and equipment, sometimes things get mixed up and we'll have the odd tiff (we once had a HUGE one over hay.. she thought her brother had bought it and I was using it for my families horses, but I'd paid for it - so that sat her on her face and she's been cordial ever since) but generally we borrow things without problems, we both like each other to ask before borrowing, as even if somethings been sitting for months, you never know when you might need it - like last month I was prepping for my first show of the season and had washed my chestnut gelding, to find that my show rug had been borrowed for her grey gelding and was covered in white hair! Not pretty, but these things happen. 

If it was her place and I was paying her board or agistment, I'd definitely have a contract. During the floods I had to move my mare into a paddock belonging to a past employer.. we both made sure we had a contract, if only a short term one. 

It's definitely the way to go. I'd make it so that day to day "routine" care decisions are up to the horse owner, such as choice and quantity of feed, farrier work, vet checks, parasite control, exercise. Emergency decisions can be made by the land owner. 

As to what makes an emergency, well I'd make that decision with the land owner - it's things like that where difference of opinion can cause HUGE problems.. is getting caught in a fence an emergency if they only have a scratch? Maybe they panicked when they saw the blood... who knows and you could end up with a huge bill for nothing really. 

On the other hand, if you're really far away, like I was a while back, and was agisting my new mare with family.. I said I have to be away, but you have my number, ANYTHING she needs, call me or send me the bill and I'll deposit the money (I'm my mother's POA, and I have a bank card for her a/c, the horse was at her bf's) and mum can give it to you. 

I was regularly putting money in for wormer (she's a brilliant doer and the pasture was amazing out there, she's 4 and was really overweight when I sent her out, and he'd call me if she needed extra, right?).. and I know mum was buying it (she's just that kind of person) and when I got back, months later, I'm asked when I'm going to go and buy her some food because she's been eating all his! Turns out he had put dozens of horses in the paddock, ruining the pasture and ended up having to feed them all. 
Then he goes so when are you going to come out and worm this mare?!

Mum had given him the tubes of wormer, but he'd been afraid of her and didn't want to do it himself... not once had I recieved a phone call from him, when I spoke to mum he'd told her everything was fine, but she'd needed some paste. 

So I went out there to take her back and I was dumbfounded... I didn't recognise her! The ridiculously overweight, playful and vibrant paint mare I'd sent out had become skin and bone, her coat was rainscald and scabs all over, lice, ticks, wormy, had diarrhea, long, cracked hooves and stood there looking longingly at me when I got out of the car. I nearly died of disbelief. I went into the house, grabbed my tubes of wormer, put all but one in the car walked through the gate and put half a tube in her - no halter, leadrope, nothing. she just stood there. I got my halter and lead, slipped it on and got her out of there. 

I housed her at the local showgrounds for 3 days while she was vet checked and had her feet done, sprayed for ticks and lice, and started her skin treatments. Apparently the old owners had removed a tick but left the head. She'd had a small infection which I'd treated with antiseptic cream and had nearly cleared up completely before I left. It had become re-infected, probably because of the lack of nutrition and she'd come close to death, but no vet had been called for her. Turns out he didn't want to pay money upfront and then get paid back.. so he did nothing (I did this man's taxes for years, he thinks less than a $10,000.00 balance is "broke") !

Then, after moving her, and saying nothing to anyone about where she was, enduring the looks when people saw her (I kept her rugged and told people she'd been really sick) I was assaulted by his daughter for apparently telling people he starved her! He'd told people she was out there, whinged and carried on about her being there, even said I sent her there hoping she'd get out and get in foal to his unreg PONY stud (as if!) and then they saw her when I got her back... dug his own grave there, people aren't stupid.

Hopefully this thread will prevent others from having the same problem, although most of us are inclined to be trusting, but I've learned the hard way not to be anymore. Have a contract, no matter who they are!


----------

